# Want: Charleston, Savannah or Hilton Head 3/16-25



## Luv2travel2 (Feb 8, 2017)

looking for at least 3-4 consecutive days.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have booked the nights of 3/21, 3/22, and 3/23 at HH, still looking for a couple of days in Charleston!  Long shot I know.


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Feb 28, 2017)

Still looking for 3/19 and 3/20 in Charleston.  Hoping for some last minute luck!


----------



## not2creative (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the 19th & 20th available at my Condo in Hilton Head.  I know you are looking to head north but if you stay in HH, let me know.  The total is $293.50 for two nights, it is a 2BR 2BA condo, walk to the beach.  That includes taxes and cleaning.


----------



## Panina (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had very good luck using Priceline express deals. I'm staying a few days after you right in the center of downtown at a reasonable price.  

Only you don't know which hotel until after you pay. In Charleston,  I got a 4 1/2 star hotel at  over  1/2 off of the cheapest rate I could find.


----------

